# rifle or ammo



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Several weeks a go I purchased an new Winchester model 70 300 WSM in a sporter package. Today was the first day I had a little extra time to get to the range to see what she would do. I was very pleased with the grouping I was getting with Remington 150 grain corelock bullets. In which I had several sub 1 inch 3 shot groupings. The concern that I have is out of a box of 20 I had three miss fires. I checked each round after the missfire to ensure that the firing pin was making contact with the primer. In all three case the primer had a divete were the firing pin hit the primer. I then put the case back in the rifle and proceeded to shoot it the second time. In all three instances the case fired the second time. So my question is do you think this was caused because of the ammo or is there something wrong with my rifle?


400bull


PS I did shoot a couple 165 grain fussion bullets without any problems.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Try another brand of ammo... if it continues to missfire its the rifle, if it fires the other brand ammo fine its the first brands problem (then I'd contact them, explain the problem and I'm sure they would offer to refund you the ammo).

IMO it sounds like a weak firing pin spring... for some reason.


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I gotta believe it is your rifle. Pull the stock off and give the trigger mechenism a good cleaning. Then put some gun scrubber down the bolt and purge any grease or oils out of the bolt. Use a air compressor to to blow it out.

I had the same issue with a Savage Accu-Trigger. To much grease on the trigger. Cleaned it up and never had another problem.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It is really easy to remove the firing pin on the model 70. Pull it out and make sure that it is clean and properly lubricated.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Could it be that the primers weren't seated properly? I had a couple Hornadys that werent seated properly a while back.

I would suspect that since the Fusions were shooting fine


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I pulled the bolt assembly to see if there was a builded up of greese that may have been causing the problem. I did not notice anything that would have cuased the rife to misfire. I cleaned the bolt assembly any. Hopefully it just needed to be cleaned a lubed up for some reason.

In all fairness I only shot 5 Fusion rounds. They were shooting so well out of my rifle and grouped right where the 150 corelocks did I did not feel that I needed to shot any more. Then next time I get a couple hourse I head back out to the range to see if I still have the problem.

400bull


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Last night I resized and primed 20 brass, went out in the garage and proceeded to shot all 20 rounds wiith out any problems. All 20 rounds had good indentation in the primer. I'm leaning toward the Reminton Core-locks being the problem of the mise fires. If I have a little extra time this weekend I'll try shooting up the remaining Core-locks that I have. If I have any problems with them I'll be fairly convident that the problem was with the Core-locks and not the rifle.

400bull


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

IMO I think you fixed the problem when you cleaned the firing pin assembly. I bought a semi auto .22 pistol from a guy at work, who had never fired it after he bought it. Come to find out he never cleaned it (everything) after purchase. The packing grease dried out and the pistol wouldn't fired when I went out to test it. I was going to return it to him, but first I went though it with a pick and comb. works great now. Maufactures coat firearms before shipment, and they need to be cleaned throughly. If you can't do it your self, have a gunsmith do it for ya. very important with every gun purhase


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't figure out if you are reloading or using factory ammo...but, if you are reloading the first place I would look is the primer not being seated all the way. Of course contaminated primers also could cause this, although them firing the second time around kind of tells us the primers are OK. To much sizing lub on the case can cause this, necking the cases too short can cause this. Consult your reloading manual for other possible problems...BUT...one thing for sure, the bullet has nothing to do with ignition.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

BPturkey,

Let me clearify what's going on. Seeing that I purchased the rifle so close to the hunts I did not think that I would have enough time to develope my own loads so I purchased a couple boxs of factory ammo to get me through this years hunts. Once the hunt is over I'll take the time to develope a load . While braking in the barrel and sighting it in I have been using factory ammo. That when I had the missfires. To try and narrow down what might have caused the miss fire I sized and primed a couple rounds to see what would happen with them.

I agree that the firing pin still could have been the issue. When I polled the bolt assembly apart to clean it there realy was not that much grease on the firing pin assembly. I'm not saying that that was not the problem but I don't see how what little grease/oil that was on the firing pin assebmly could have prevented it from hitting the primer hard enough.

400bull


----------

